# Climbing aboard



## urbandekay (Aug 17, 2017)

A little unsteady on my feet, hope I don't rock the boat too much. Howdo one and all


----------



## Firemajic (Aug 17, 2017)

urbandekay said:


> A little unsteady on my feet, hope I don't rock the boat too much. Howdo one and all




Love your user name, it took me a sec...  It is ok to rock the boat, just as long as you do not suffer from motion sickness....Welcome to fabulous WF...
what do you like to write about?


----------



## urbandekay (Aug 17, 2017)

Firemajic said:


> Love your user name, it took me a sec...  It is ok to rock the boat, just as long as you do not suffer from motion sickness....Welcome to fabulous WF...
> what do you like to write about?



Like I say I am a little unsteady on my feet, having only written poetry before, I find myself tangled in the ropes of a story that is ostensibly sci-fi


----------



## H.Brown (Aug 17, 2017)

Hello and welcome to WF,

It is always nice to see a new name, so let's get the nitty gritty out of the way shall we. Before you can post your own work you must meet the required ten post first post limit (to weed out spammers) to do this you must post in the main areas of the forum. These places can be writing discussions, poetry and prose forums- where you can make your voice known by offering critiques or helpful tips. However once you have leveled up to full member status then so much more opens up: challenges, groups, interviews the list goes on and on.

Now to getting to know the you behind the name, what do you like to write prose or poetry or both?

Looking forward to getting to know you better.


----------



## Firemajic (Aug 17, 2017)

urbandekay said:


> Like I say I am a little unsteady on my feet, having only written poetry before, I find myself tangled in the ropes of a story that is ostensibly sci-fi





Poetry??? Poetry!!!! Poetry is my passion! Hellllooooo, my name is Julia, and I haunt the fabulous poetry thread..


----------



## urbandekay (Aug 17, 2017)

H.Brown said:


> Hello and welcome to WF,
> 
> It is always nice to see a new name, so let's get the nitty gritty out of the way shall we. Before you can post your own work you must meet the required ten post first post limit (to weed out spammers) to do this you must post in the main areas of the forum. These places can be writing discussions, poetry and prose forums- where you can make your voice known by offering critiques or helpful tips. However once you have leveled up to full member status then so much more opens up: challenges, groups, interviews the list goes on and on.
> 
> ...



Well, thank you for the instruction, though this I had already garnered. I have only written poetry before but am now besieged by what purports to be sci fi


----------



## urbandekay (Aug 17, 2017)

Firemajic said:


> Poetry??? Poetry!!!! Poetry is my passion! Hellllooooo, my name is Julia, and I haunt the fabulous poetry thread..



Well then, I shall be sure to keep an eye out for you there


----------



## Firemajic (Aug 17, 2017)

Well, the important thing is that you are writing! Check out the writing challenges, they will get you mooovin and grooovin, and having a blast...


----------



## urbandekay (Aug 17, 2017)

Thanks and hi Julia, pleased to make you acquaintance :encouragement:


----------



## Firemajic (Aug 17, 2017)

Thank you, hopefully I will have the pleasure of reading some of your poetry


----------



## urbandekay (Aug 18, 2017)

Seems a little time must pass first, 10 posts worth, I believe


----------



## JustRob (Aug 18, 2017)

I wrote a novel that was ostensibly science fiction, at least according to its few readers. It seems that if a story contains a little fictional science then it is immediately classed as science fiction, but if it contains a little of anything else then that doesn't cause similar reactions. I mean, does anyone get told that they are writing geographical fiction or financial fiction for example? No, not as a genre. Some of the mathematics in my novel is probably fiction, but I'm the only one to suggest that therefore it is mathematical fiction. I have read that if you give your work an obscure enough genre it will be more likely to be featured by Amazon because they do that with the most popular stories in each genre. Hence my mathematical fiction novel should be an immediate winner, while as science fiction it would never have a chance.

Therefore I think I fully understand what you mean by writing what is ostensibly science fiction. If you aren't sure then hold back on deciding what the central theme actually is. The readers may be preconditioned to see just the science fiction, but you need to decide whether that's the way you want things to go. My novel is actually as much as anything the opening to a three book love story. So is love science fiction? Maybe in a way it is, except at the most primitive level.

Enjoy yourself here but please don't post only your poetry. Some of us actually like reading prose and will read it at length. I happen to be the mentor for the beta reading forum, where some of us read full length works and give allegedly useful comments on them. We don't see much poetry there as very few people attempt to write an epic saga entirely in verse. There hasn't been anything here to match The Faerie Queene or the Kalevala lately anyway. Now there _is_ a challenge, an epic ostensibly science fiction story entirely in verse. Anyway, we look forward to seeing what you write, but meanwhile remember to comment on what we do. It's all about give and take here.


----------



## urbandekay (Aug 18, 2017)

I actually came here to post this story, when able I am to post, that I am tied up in but story telling is new to me. To me, sci-fi is the medium that this story uses for the issues it is concerned with


----------

